# Button # 3 3.20g



## rfd298 (May 11, 2010)

Here is my 3rd button, a product of 600g of fingers.


----------



## shyknee (May 11, 2010)

excellent
third button ? yup your hooked there is no looking back now


----------



## lazersteve (May 11, 2010)

Excellent color on the bead. 

It's really hard to get the color to show on camera, but you have succeeded!

Great work!

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (May 12, 2010)

Those were some great fingers if they yielded 3.2g.

Nice! 8)


----------



## hphoa (May 12, 2010)

8) great looking , must be double sided fingers,keep up the good work,that's some that didn't get shipped over sea's  david


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 13, 2010)

nice ! i like the crystals from beneath. why did you use a ceramic dish to melt only 3.2 grams? i never did (i don't even have one) cause i preffer a coal brick and a small coal shield above. my largest button was about 20 grams using a small propane blow-torch in about 90 seconds. saves time and money don't you think ?


----------



## Harold_V (May 13, 2010)

Harold


machiavelli976 said:


> nice ! i like the crystals from beneath. why did you use a ceramic dish to melt only 3.2 grams? i never did (i don't even have one) cause i preffer a coal brick and a small coal shield above. my largest button was about 20 grams using a small propane blow-torch in about 90 seconds. saves time and money don't you think ?


It isn't a ceramic dish. It's made of clay, and is commonly used here in the US for melting small volumes of precious metals. They are inexpensive in the scheme of things, and serve perfectly well for melting, keeping the contents free of contamination when used properly. The only difference between what you have seen here and what I did routinely was I used a torch directly on my metals, unless the volume was great enough to warrant the use of a crucible in a furnace. 

The setup you see is a method for melting for those that do not happen to own an oxy/acet torch. It is effective, and solves the problem of melting for the users that are not fortunate to own larger equipment. Frankly, I endorse it completely.


----------

